# Kleines Java Projekt - Versionsverwaltung



## firefexx (20. Mai 2011)

Hi, im Rahmen des Informatikstudiums steht in nächster Zeit ein kleines Projekt in Java an (das erste, daher ist das nun eine Einsteigerfrage).

Das Team besteht aus vier Leuten. Als Entwicklungsumgebung wird Eclipse genutzt.

Da das ohne jegliche Versionsverwaltung sehr mühselig werden dürfte habe ich mich mal etwas über SVN und Git informiert.

Mangels Projekterfahrung kann ich aber nicht wirklich abschätzen was jetzt geeigneter ist. Könnt mir mich da etwas beraten? Wäre halt praktisch wenn sich das mittels Eclipse-Plugin alles ohne großen Aufwand bewerkstelligen ließe.
Ich weiß auch noch nicht wie das dann konkret funktioniert. Also für SVN benötigt man ja einen zentralen Server. Gibts da sowas wie Free-Webspace Anbieter oder wie läuft das? Und bei Git muss dann jeder Arbeitscomputer eine Verbindung zu jedem andern haben?!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen.
Danke
VG


----------



## maki (20. Mai 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## mvitz (20. Mai 2011)

Sowohl Subversive (SVN) als auch EGit (Git) funktionieren unter Eclipse sehr gut. Auch bei Git macht es durchaus Sinn ein zentrales Repository zu haben. Wenn euer Quellcode frei für jeden sein darf, ist es z.B. möglich auf Github ein Gitrepository einzurichten.

Muss/Soll der Quellcode nur für euch zugreifbar sein, nutze ich assembla.com (diese bieten kostenlos sowohl SVN als auch Git Hosting an).


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Mai 2011)

Ich verlinke jetzt einfach mal einfach auf meinen Beitrag von eben: http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/118452-git-java.html#post763787

Würde euch Git empfehlen, da hier jeder das komplette Repository offline zur Verfügung hat, und man so auch ohne internetverbindung commiten kann. Man kann auch mit Git ein zentrales Repository errichten.


----------

